# focus on imagaing 2012



## razbo (Mar 4, 2012)

So who went to the Focus on imaging 2012?

Canon i think were the main attraction, a lot more buzz around their stand compared to the Nikon, it was the 5dmk3 that everybody wanted to see, also really went big with their stand. 

anybody else agree from the uk.


----------

